
Why Ebooks Are Still Doing it Wrong - Zimon
http://www.lunascafe.org/2011/04/typography-is-about-reading-and-so-are.html
======
cpach
A blog post discussing this was submitted a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3256317>

